# MTB Cycletech Moskito



## Frickel-Jordan (27. Oktober 2011)

Geschätzte Mamas und Papas, liebe Kinder...

Mein Kurzer ist nun 2 Jahre alt und macht seine ersten Geh- bzw. Laufversuche auf seinem Laufrad. Ich hätte normalerweise zu diesem Zeitpunkt niemals an ein Kinderfahrrad gedacht - aber wie das Leben so spielt- wurde mir vor kurzem ein nagelneues Moskito für einen guten Preis angeboten. 

http://www.mtbcycletech.com/web/mtb/de/bicycles/off-road_2011/moskito/moskito.html

Das kleine Bike hat mir auf Anhieb so gut gefallen, dass ich es nach kurzem Zögern gekauft habe. Einerseits kann mein Sohn die nächsten drei Jahre sicher noch nichts mit dem Nüßchen anfangen, andererseits ist das Konzept, die Verarbeitung und die Liebe zum Detail einfach super.

Nach ersten Recherchen im Netz, stellte sich heraus, dass ich gewichtsmäßig, im Vergleich mit anderen 20-Zöllern, einen ganz guten Fang gemacht hatte. Die Werksangabe von 8.8kg ist ja schonmal nen Wort. 

Optisch gefallen mir die serienmäßigen Naben und der "Antriebsstrang" überhaupt nicht. Meine radfahrerische Hochzeit lag in den Anfängen der 90er Jahre und so liegt mein Schönheitsideal für Komponenten eher in Richtung 900er XTR und bunt eloxierten CNC-Teilen aus dem Vollen...
Also hab ich mal die alten Teilekisten hervorgesucht, alte Schätze ausgegraben und probiert, was an dem Miniaturmodell alles passen könnte. 
Das Rad hing kaum am Motageständer, da war die Mission geboren:

MISSION 7.8 - 1kg abspecken... da geht noch was!



Gruß TS


----------



## BikerDad (31. Oktober 2011)

da bin ich mal gespannt was man aus so einem Teil noch machen kann. 
Ich finde das Rad auch echt geil und meine Kinder würden damit auch herumfahren wenn ich damals etwas mehr Ahnng gehabt hätte. 
Der Preis muss ja wirklich heiss gewesen sein, wenn man als "unwissender" einfach zuschlägt. 

Für mich hören sich Deine Pläne toll an. Interressiert bin ich an den Gewichten vom Rahmen und der Gabel, falls Du es soweit auseinander bauen solltest. 
Ansonsten würde ich die Kurbel erst einmal wiegen bevor sie in der Versenkung verschwindet, vielleicht nicht die schönste, aber vom Gewicht ja noch akzeptabel und 1 KB vorn reicht da allemal.

erst mal viel Spass mit dem Teil, Zeit hast Du ja noch

Grüße Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frickel-Jordan (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Dirk, das Rad steht schon ein paar Tage länger bei mir, aber ich hatte erst jetzt Zeit gefunden, etwas darüber zu schreiben. Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass die Gewichte der Einzelteile hier den einen oder anderen interessieren würden. Deshalb hab ich beim Zerlegen auch fleißig gewogen. 
Vorweg gesagt, war ich zum Teil wirklich überrascht wie leicht die Teile zum Teil sind. Aber das Gesamtgewicht kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Mit den klassischen Teilen aus meiner Sammelkiste ist an vielen Stellen jedenfalls nicht mehr viel zu holen. 
So sieht die Liste der Originalteile erstmal aus: 

Gabel 549g
Vorbau 193g
Aheadkappe mit Schraube 9g
Aheadspacer 3x4g
Lenker 126g
Griffgummis 16g
Bremshebel 2x88g
V-Breakes 2x176g
Innenlager 340g
Kurbeln 416g
Kettenblatt 94g
Rockring 36g
Kurbelschrauben 24g
Kettenblattschrauben 22g
Pedale 218g
Schaltwerk 259g
Drehschaltgriff 113g
Kette 284g
Kassette 361g
Plastering hinter Kassette 22g
VR ohne Bereifung 658g
HR ohne Bereifung 903g
Schnellspanner 165g
Reflektoren 2x16g
Sattelstütze 276g
Sattel mit Rücklicht 318g

Das Gewicht des Rahmens selber habe ich irgendwo notiert. Aber ich Blödmann finde den Zettel nicht mehr :-((
War aber irgendwas bei 1,4kg mit Steuersatzschalen. 

Soweit erstmal...
Gruß TS


----------



## Pan Tau (1. November 2011)

Frickel-Jordan schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk, das Rad steht schon ein paar Tage länger bei mir, aber ich hatte erst jetzt Zeit gefunden, etwas darüber zu schreiben. Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass die Gewichte der Einzelteile hier den einen oder anderen interessieren würden. Deshalb hab ich beim Zerlegen auch fleißig gewogen.
> Vorweg gesagt, war ich zum Teil wirklich überrascht wie leicht die Teile zum Teil sind. Aber das Gesamtgewicht kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Mit den klassischen Teilen aus meiner Sammelkiste ist an vielen Stellen jedenfalls nicht mehr viel zu holen.
> So sieht die Liste der Originalteile erstmal aus:
> 
> ...



Wir wollen Bilder sehen, wir wollen Bilder sehen, wir...


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (1. November 2011)

Nicht so neugierig! 
Am Freitag hab ich frei und werde das Rad mal bis auf die Laufräder zusammenstecken. Dann gibt es sicher auch das ein oder andere Bild. 
Vorweg sei nur gesagt: Es wird bunter als das Serienrad ;-)

Gruß TS


----------



## BikerDad (1. November 2011)

die Gewichte sind ja bis auf wenige Angaben doch sehr homogen. 
Wenn man überlegt was dan an einem 300 Euro Bike so dran ist, da hat man fast das doppelte an Gewicht bei einigen Parts. Und für "nur" 200 Euro mehr bekommt man hier so ein geiles Teil.

Die Kurbel ist ja mal sensationell leicht hätt ich auch nicht gedacht.
Mit dem Kilo abspecken wirds also wirklich schwer, ich sehe nur Innenlager, KB, Kassette, Schnellspanner, jeh nachdem wieviel noch investiert werden soll.

So´n 900 XTR Schaltwerk dürfte ja auch seine 250 gramm haben, aber dafür einen optischen und technischen Vorteil bieten. 
Die Bereifung hast Du noch nicht gewogen, ich denke da geht bestimmt noch was.

Ich bin aber mal gespannt was Du draus machst.


----------



## zaskar76 (1. November 2011)

Wenn schon die 1,5er Maxxis DTH drauf sind, gibts bei den Reifen kaum was an Gewicht zu holen.


----------



## Pan Tau (1. November 2011)

Ein wenig Inspiration darf man sich doch sicherlich holen, oder?

Falls ja, dann lohnt ggf. ein Besuch bei http://woba-radstudio.de/kid-bikes.html


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (2. November 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ein wenig Inspiration darf man sich doch sicherlich holen, oder?
> 
> Falls ja, dann lohnt ggf. ein Besuch bei http://woba-radstudio.de/kid-bikes.html



Danke für den Tip 
Die meisten Teile hab ich aber schon beisammen. 
Ein paar Handyfotos kann ich schonmal anbieten. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität. Wie gesagt, werde ich am WE mal richtige Fotos machen.


----------



## Pan Tau (2. November 2011)

Frickel-Jordan schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip
> Die meisten Teile hab ich aber schon beisammen.
> Ein paar Handyfotos kann ich schonmal anbieten. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität. Wie gesagt, werde ich am WE mal richtige Fotos machen.



...was sehen meine entzündeten Augen denn da - Chris King am Bike für Junior?!?! 
Ergänzung nach einem Schluck Wasser und Riechsalz: NUKE PROOF für das hintere Laufrad?????????????????????? 

In diesem Forum nimmt der Anteil wahnsinniger Väter stark zu... 

Bin jedenfalls sehr auf die Fotos am WE gespannt!


----------



## Y_G (2. November 2011)

ich find das einfach nur geil, man fühlt sich auch nicht mehr so einsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frickel-Jordan (3. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man das als Wahnsinn beschreiben kann. In erster Linie macht es halt Spass, etwas optisch stimmiges zusammenzuschrauben. Noch kann Papa machen was ER will  Beim nächsten Rad hat Sohnemann dann sicher schon ganz andere Vorstellungen. Passender Weise sind leichte Teile oftmals auch schöne Teile - und wir haben hier ja eine Mission zu erfüllen! )
In der heutigen Zeit sehe ich die Sache eher als Kapitalbindung. Alle Teile an dem Rad sind gebraucht. Da hält sich der Wertverlust in Grenzen. 
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege, ich kann zur Not noch zurückbauen auf die Originalteile 

Gruß und einen schönen Tag zusammen


----------



## Pan Tau (4. November 2011)

Frickel-Jordan schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege, ich kann zur Not noch zurückbauen auf die Originalteile



Kann ein Alkoholiker auf Alkohol verzichten?! 

Du liegst aus meiner Sicht absolut richtig - Spitzen-Kinder haben Spitzen-Bikes verdient und wenn man sich aus einer reichhaltigen Restekiste bedienen kann, umso besser


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (7. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war am Wochenende fleißig und habe das Rad bis auf die Laufräder fertiggemacht. Fotos konnte ich gestern nicht mehr machen, weil es draußen schon zu dunkel war. 
Ich kann aber melden, dass die Mission7.8 auch mit dem originalen Laufradsatz bestanden ist. Ich liege derzeit bei 7.76kg. Allerdings habe ich das angepeilte Kilo noch nicht abgespeckt, da das Seriengewicht nicht, wie auf der Homepage angegeben, 8.8kg sondern nur 8.5kg beträgt. An dem Laufradsatz sollten die fehlenden 300g aber noch zu holen sein. 

Gruß an alle Kinderradfans,
TS

P.S.: Fotos gibt's dann nächste Woche


----------



## Büscherammler (11. November 2011)

Ich meld schonmal Interesse an wenn du den Bock verkaufen willst


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (12. November 2011)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie Du deine Kinderplanung organisierst  
Mein Kleiner ist jetzt zweieinhalb. Er wird also in ca. drei Jahren mit dem Hobel zurechtkommen. Vermutlich ist er dann nach weiteren drei Jahren herausgewachsen. Wenn Du dich jetzt also ranhältst, wird dein Nachwuchs soweit sein, wenn das Rad bei uns über ist. 
Aber rechne lieber selbst nochmal nach...
Ich will ja später für nichts verantwortlich gemacht werden ;-)


----------



## Büscherammler (12. November 2011)

Passt scho, meiner ist erst 5 Monate alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (12. November 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Passt scho, meiner ist erst 5 Monate alt



So, genug off-topic über Familienplanung gequatscht und zurück an die Arbeit - ich will jetzt endlich Fotos sehen


----------



## trifi70 (12. November 2011)

Saje ma, Du bist ooch eher der optische Typ, wa? 

Danke für die Liste mit die Jewichte oben, sehr aufschlussreich


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (13. November 2011)

So, heute morgen war es nun so weit. Minus vier Grad und die Sonne kam langsam durch. Eine schöne Stimmung, um ein paar Fotos zu machen. Ich wollte gerade die SLR vorholen um auch einige Details vernünftig  festzuhalten, da ruft die Frau aus dem Nachbarzimmer, dass sie die Kamera bei der Arbeit vergessen habe. TOLL 
Egal, musste ich halt die Kompakte nehmen...

Hier nochmal die Ausgangsbasis:




So sieht es im Moment aus. Die Laufräder sind noch original und die Kurbeln müssen noch gekürzt werden:




















Weitere Bilder findet ihr in meinem Album...


----------



## superseven77 (13. November 2011)

Sau Cool !!!!!!


----------



## zaskar76 (14. November 2011)

Sieht aus, als wär ne Stütze ohne Setback nicht so der Hit für die Geometrie. Gekröpfte Kurbel und so wenig Fleisch an der zu kürzenden Stelle - da verstehe ich die Kurbelwahl auch nicht. Ich hoffe, das wird als konstruktive Kritik und nicht als genörgel aufgefasst.


----------



## Pan Tau (14. November 2011)

Frickel-Jordan schrieb:


> So, heute morgen war es nun so weit. Minus vier Grad und die Sonne kam langsam durch. Eine schöne Stimmung, um ein paar Fotos zu machen. Ich wollte gerade die SLR vorholen um auch einige Details vernünftig  festzuhalten, da ruft die Frau aus dem Nachbarzimmer, dass sie die Kamera bei der Arbeit vergessen habe. TOLL
> Egal, musste ich halt die Kompakte nehmen...
> 
> Hier nochmal die Ausgangsbasis:
> ...



Schon mal sehr schick 

Die Pedale würde ich auf alle Fälle noch tauschen - die hier: http://www.profirad.de/xpedo-xcf03ac-pedale-p-19204.html sollten gut zu Deinem Neuaufbau passen.

Wenn Du dann den neuen LS montiert hast, würde mich natürlich mal das Gesamtgewicht interessieren


----------



## chris5000 (14. November 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Die Pedale würde ich auf alle Fälle noch tauschen - die hier: http://www.profirad.de/xpedo-xcf03ac-pedale-p-19204.html sollten gut zu Deinem Neuaufbau passen.



Wobei ich nach einem halben Jahr Erfahrung mit diesen Pedalen am Rad meiner nun 5 1/2 Jahre alten Tochter doch zugeben muss, dass die Dinger insbesondere nach ein paar seitlichen Asphaltkontakten ziemlich scharfkantig sind und man vielleicht doch was anderes suchen sollte (oder einen Dremel bemühen), wenn man seinem Nachwuchs die eine oder andere schmerzhafte Erfahrung an Knöchel/Wad/Schienbein ersparen möchte...

Vielleicht die hier (?)


----------



## zaskar76 (14. November 2011)

Ich mache die Kanten ab und an mit 2-3Feilenstrichen weg. Bei den X-Dingern können sich dafür die Pins bestens ins Schienbein bohren, kennt man ja selbst von Früher - dafür schauen sie nach richtig viel Grip aus. Muss man beim Kind gucken ob Plaste besser ist, bei uns gabs bis Heute kein Verletzung bei starker nutzung.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (14. November 2011)

Was Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker angeht, muss ich erstmal abwarten, bis der Kleine groß genug ist und probesitzen kann. 
Bei den Pedalen habe ich auch überlegt. Ich habe mich erstmal für die originalen entschieden, weil die bestimmt nicht so weh tun am Schienenbein. Gewichtsmäßig sind sie ja auch nicht soo schlecht. 
Man muss halt beobachten, ob man sich da zu viele Sorgen macht und wie oft der Kleine von den Pedalen abrutscht. 
Papas Schienenbeine sind jedenfalls nicht mehr die schönsten - deshalb bin ich erstmal vorsichtig.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (14. November 2011)

So, jetzt hät ich gern nochmal nen Problem. Ich habe hier 24Loch-Felgen liegen, die vorn mit einer 36Loch-Nabe und hinten mit einer 32Loch-Nabe verbaut werden sollen. Ich kann mich an eine Seite im Netz erinnern, wo erklärt wurde, wie die Speichenlängen berechnet werden, wenn die Lochzahlen von Nabe und Felge unterschiedlich sind. Das geht irgendwie mit einem Korrekturfaktor bei der Kreuzungszahl. 
Weiß zufällig jemand, wo ich die Beschreibung im Netz finde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (14. November 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=24hole+rim+36hole+hub

Ansonsten hast du meinen Respekt, wenn hinterher zwei Räder rauskommen die halten.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (15. November 2011)

Danke für den Link. Ich dachte, es wäre eine deutsche Seite gewesen. Deshalb gab es bei google keine Treffer. 
Warum sollten die Laufräder nicht halten? An einem Kinderrad sind die Belastungen auf das Material doch sicher um ein vielfaches kleiner als bei den Großen.


----------



## lekanteto (15. November 2011)

Ja, die kleine Laufradgröße und das geringe Fahrergewicht helfen.

Ich hatte oben den Google Link auch gepostet, weil in den weiteren Suchergebnissen steht, dass das Ganze fortgeschrittener Laufradbau ist und es oftmals mehr Schwierigkeiten als Nutzen bringt.

Ich als Laufradbauanfänger hatte mit "Sondereinspeichmustern" das Problem, dass ich die Räder nicht ordentlich zentriert bekommen habe und die Speichen meist zu kurz oder lang waren. Ersteres lag auch an der schlechten Qualität vieler Kinderradfelgen.


----------



## deineLakaien (7. Februar 2012)

wann gibts endlich neues? ist doch grad das optimale wetter zum laufradbau ..

bilder, bilder, bilder!


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich habe es mit diesem Rad nicht sondelich eilig, da der kleine Mann in dieses Projekt noch "hineinwachsen muss". Und da gibt es noch so viele andere Baustellen, die fertiggemacht werden wollen.

Aber gut. Ich habe mir zwischenzeitig schon ein paar Gedanken bezüglich Speichenaufteilung gemacht. Einige Möglichkeiten der Bestückung der Naben und Felgen mit unterschiedlichen Lochzahlen habe ich mir wie folgt überlegt:





Für das Hinterrad habe ich mich für die 32 Loch Variante entschieden, wie sie auf dem ersten Bild in der zweiten Reihe zu sehen ist.
Das sieht dann etwa so aus:





Ich hab das mal im CAD simuliert, weil mir die Sache mit dem Speichenrechner doch zu kompliziert erscheint.
Zwei drin - eins im Sinn- drei fallenlassen..... Ich hab keine Lust mich da reinzudenken. In der Zeit habe ich das auch gezeichnet und kann dann sehen wie es später ausschaut.

Beim Vorderrad bin ich mir noch unschlüssig.
Bei den 36 Loch Varianten habe ich schon meine Favoriten, aber ich habe vor kurzem die M5 Rennradnabe im Netz entdeckt. Die ist mit 24 Löchern verfügbar und wiegt unter 40g. Das ist schon verlockend
Zumal man das Rad einfach radial speichen und noch jede zweite Speiche auslassen könnte. Gewichtsmässig sicher nicht zu schlagen. Optisch machen die 32 Loch Varianten teilweise aber mehr her.

Soweit erstmal zum Zwischenstand....


----------



## motivator (26. März 2012)

Auf welche Kurbellänge willst Du eigentlich kürzen? Ich finde die originale Länge mit 140 mm ziemlich lang im Verhältnis zur Schrittlänge. Islabikes und Kaniabikes haben bei der Fahrradgröße 127 mm. Das finde ich deutlich ergonomischer.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (26. März 2012)

Ich hatte an 130mm gedacht. Falls das Rad mit Vorbau und Sattelstütze lange mitwächst, kann man zum Schluss noch die originale Kurbel einsetzen. Aber das wird sich zeigen. Ich habe in der Beziehung keine Erfahrung.


----------



## ZeFlo (27. März 2012)

geiles projekt!

den xt daumie kannst du aber bei der zielgruppe knicken, der geht viel zu schwer für den zwerg und passt ergonomisch überhaupt nicht. er muss zum schalten die hand vom lenker nehmen, und das ist gar nicht gut 
am besten funktioniert da der sachs/sram mrx kinder drehgriff, kindgerechter durchmesser und geringe bedienkräfte (sram/jagwire 1.1er schaltzug), die sich durch ein altes xtr 951?er invers schaltwerk noch weiter reduzieren lassen.

die felge muss vertikal steif genug sein um 24 in 36° zu verkraften, d.h. hohlkammer und nicht zu flaches profil (z.b. sowas)

ciao
flo


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (27. März 2012)

Danke für die konstruktive Kritik. Über die SRAM Drehgriffe habe ich nun auch schon viel gelesen. Erstmal bleibt der Daumenschalter aber dran- es dauert ja noch ein gutes Weilchen bis der Kurze alt genug für das Radl ist. In der Zeit kann sich Papa noch am Anblick erfreuen und da sind die Daumis einfach ein Muss )

Die Velocity-Felgen hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen, habe mich aber schlussendlich doch für Radplan Delta-Felgen entschieden. Die machen auch einen stabilen Eindruck und sind leichter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (28. März 2012)

Frickel-Jordan schrieb:


> ... In der Zeit kann sich Papa noch am Anblick erfreuen und da sind die Daumis einfach ein Muss )
> 
> Die Velocity-Felgen hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen, habe mich aber schlussendlich doch für Radplan Delta-Felgen entschieden. Die machen auch einen stabilen Eindruck und sind leichter ;-)





ersteres kann ich sehr gut verstehen.

und die radplan Felgen sind natürlich eine noch bessere Wahl, fahre selber einen rr lr satz von ihm.

ciao
flo


sent by an android from outer space!


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (11. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
nach langer Zeit Stillstand im Projekt, habe ich nun etwas Zeit gefunden, die Laufräder fertig zu machen. Die Wahl der Naben hat sich nochmals geändert. Sie sind nochmals leichter geworden und in der Lochzahl passend zu den Felgen. Das Killerkriterium für die andere Kombination waren letztendlich die Speichen. Es waren einfach keine schwarzen Speichen in der passenden Länge aufzutreiben.
Nun sehen sie so aus:









Sie sind incl. Kassette gute 700g leichter als die Serienräder.

Gruss TS


----------



## lekanteto (11. März 2013)

Frickel-Jordan schrieb:


> Die Wahl der Naben hat sich nochmals geändert. Sie sind nochmals leichter geworden und in der Lochzahl passend zu den Felgen.


Die Räder sehen schön aus 
Was sind es denn für Naben?


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (11. März 2013)

Das sind Rennradnaben aus dem BikeHubStore.com.
Die sind schön leicht und für knappe 100 Euro zu haben.


----------



## lekanteto (11. März 2013)

Frickel-Jordan schrieb:


> Das sind Rennradnaben..


Hat das Moskito 130mm Einbaubreite?


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (11. März 2013)

Ja, hat es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## telemarkfriend (20. März 2013)

Bitte bitte ein Bild vom kompletten Rad!


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (22. März 2013)

So, wie gewünscht, hab ich hier nochmal Bilder vom jetzigen Stand. Die Laufräder sind drin, die Pedale sind nicht mehr die originalen aus Plaste und an den Bremshebeln waren auch noch ein paar Gramm zu viel dran 









Jetzt fehlt nur noch das kürzen der Kurbeln. Die rechte Kurbel befindet sich schon in den Vorbereitungen und ist deshalb auch nicht mehr montiert.
Bis es soweit ist, hängt die Mücke wieder an ihrem Platz in der Ecke über der Werkbank. 





 Ich habe es mit dem Radl noch immer nicht eilig und so steht es in den Sternen, wann ich mir die Zeit für die Kurbeln nehmen werde.

Gruß TS


----------



## oliverb. (22. März 2013)

wow, das finde ich mal richtig chick!


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (22. März 2013)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Taurus1 (22. März 2013)

Respekt!


----------



## telemarkfriend (22. März 2013)

Und wenn es dann mal groß ist, schauts dann so aus!





Nein im Ernst! Respekt für den super Aufbau mit der Liebe zum Detail. Bin auf die Kurbeln gespannt. 

Aber warum hast Du keine Eile? Brennt der Nachwuchs nicht schon darauf, bald mal die ersten Runden zu drehen, oder hat das Projekt Kinderrad einen sooooooo langen Vorlauf?


----------



## Y_G (22. März 2013)

Also mir gefällt das kleine deutlich besser als das Ausgewachsene  einfach nur ein schöner aufbau. Danke fürs teilen...


----------



## LockeTirol (22. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Kinderbike. Echt super!


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (23. März 2013)

@ Telemarker
Ich habe tatsächlich einen langen Vorlauf. Als ich vor eineinhalb Jahren  mit diesem Faden angefangen habe, war der Kurze erst zwei Jahre alt und selbst heute braucht es noch ein Weilchen, bis er in das Rad "hineingewachsen" ist. 

Die Hintergründe sind auf der ersten Seite zu finden und zwischendurch bewegt er mit Freude Material von der Stange.
Bei diesem Projekt ist es so, wie so oft: Wenn man erstmal dabei ist, wird es zu nem Selbstläufer. Das Ziel, ein Kilo abzuspecken, ist Geschichte. Im Moment strebe ich die Sechs vor dem Komma an...


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Mai 2013)

Hast Du schon Erfahrung mit den Bremsen gesammelt? Ich habe vielleicht vor die XLC Pro SL samt Hebeln an das Bike meines Sohnes zu bauen. Was wiegt das Bike denn jetzt?

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frickel-Jordan (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo, der Kurze muss ja erst noch wachsen, bis er auf das Rad passt. Von daher kann ich nicht sagen, wie er mit den Bremsen zurecht kommt. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir aber, daß die Bremsen viel zu dolle zupacken. Ich werde zumindest die Vorderbremse versuchen falsch einzustellen, daß der Kleine nicht gleich bei der ersten Bremsung über den Lenker geht.

Das Gewicht liegt im Moment bei 6,5 kg. Allerdings fehlt ja zur Zeit die rechte Kurbel. Kurbelstern, Kettenrad und Pedale habe ich aber mitgewogen.

Gruß TS


----------



## wintermute (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

das trifft sich ja gut, dass hier ein Moskito Tuning stattfindet 

Irgendwie bin ich jedes mal erstaunt (und auch neidisch), was bei manchen Leuten so als "Teilekiste" im Keller herumliegt..
Sollte man eher Teilelagerhalle sagen? ;-)

Da ich auch ein Moskito habe und mal wieder auf "Basteln" Lust habe habe ich geliche mal eine Frage:
Wie sind denn die innenlagermasse?
also 68 mm breite ist klar, aber wie lang ist die Achse, bzw. welche Länge hast Du genommen 108 oder 113 mm?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Mamara (24. Mai 2013)

Innenlagerlänge hängt auch stark von Kurbel und Kettenblatt/position ab. Bei ner FC-M730(am normalen MTB werden gut 120mm benötigt) und dem Blatt auf der mittleren Position reicht nen äusserer Bashring mit nem 110er Lager bei unserem. Kann bei ner gekröpften Compactkurbel oder der Originalen vom Moskito aber schon wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Ja, es ist genau, wie Mamara schon sagt. Es hängt absolut von der gewählten Kurbel ab. Das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten.

Gruß TS


----------



## wintermute (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Mist, dass war irgendwie nicht dass, was ich hoeren wollte ;-)
Trotzdem danke fuer die antwort.

Wenn ich schon nach einen leichten Innenlager Ausschau halte und bereit bin etwas mehr geld zu investieren wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehrere Laengen beschaffen...

Ich dachte da an Redline BMX Kurbeln mit einem ISIS Innenlager:

Hier, die Microline sollten es eigentlich werden:
http://www.redlinebicycles.com/components/cranks

Was meint Ihr, kann ich der Empfehlung nach einem 113 mm Innenlager auf dieser Webseite folgen?

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

auch in diesem Fall geht probieren über studieren. Grundsätzlich sollte man versuchen, die Kurbeln so weit wie möglich zusammen zu bekommen, damit die Kinder nicht so breitbeinig auf dem Bock sitzen. Wie weit es zusammen geht, hängt aber von der Rahmen-Kurbel-Kombi ab. Was die Kette angeht, ist die Position eher zweitrangig, da ja in den meisten Fällen nur ein Kettenblatt verwendet wird. Das kann dann zur Not noch ausgemittelt werden....


----------



## MrHyde (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo TS,
was ist denn aus deinem Moskito geworden? Gefällts dem (mittlerweile nicht mehr zu)Kurzen?
Habe meinem 112cm Junior auch gerade ein Moskito spendiert (feile noch an der optimalen Sitzposition).  Würde mich freuen, nochmal von dem Projekt zu hören.
Grüße, Jens


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (1. September 2015)

Oh, da habe ich wohl länger nicht ins Forum geschaut 
Sorry, für die späte Antwort.
Die Mücke wird fleißig bewegt und ich komme oft gar nicht nach, den Sattel höher zu stellen 
Es ist unglaublich wie die Kleinen wachsen.
Dem Kurzen gefällt es super. Er freut sich tierisch wenn es wieder auf eine kleine Runde mit Papa um den "Block" geht.
Es gibt nur ein riesen Problem mit dem Rad....
Man kann es nirgends stehen lassen  
...wir waren also gezwungen ein zweites Rad für die Fahrten zum Supermarkt und zum Kindergarten zu besorgen.
Es ist ein Kubike Custom9 mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger. Obwohl das auch ein tolles, leichtes Rad ist, fährt er lieber auf dem Moskito.
Ein Grund dafür ist sicher die Optik, aber auch die technischen Unterschiede sind für ihn spürbar.
Er selbst sagt, dass ihm die Bremsen viel besser gefallen, weil sie besser funktionieren. Außerdem bevorzugt er (unerwarteter Weise) den Daumenschalthebel. Für das KUbike hatte ich extra auf den leichtgängigen Microshift Drehgriff gesetzt, aber genau der stört ihn, wenn er schwitzige Hände bekommt und dann so doll zupacken muss um zu schalten. Dafür ist er dann doch nicht leichtgängig genug.
Ausserdem ist das Moskito, wie er sagt, "viel schneller". Das liegt sicher nicht daran, dass wir damit schneller unterwegs sind, sondern dass es spürbar besser zu beschleunigen ist. Und das liegt mehr an den extrem leichten Laufrädern als an dem geringeren Gesamtgewicht.
Es sind übrigens jetzt Mow Joes verbaut, weil wir doch mehr im Naturschutzgebiet auf Schotterwegen unterwegs sind, als auf der Strasse.

Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen, dass sich der Umbauaufwand durch die Freude an dem Rad mehr als bezahlt macht.

Aktuelle Bilder habe ich leider gerade nicht zur Hand. Ich kann nur mit einem "Gruppenfoto" in schlechter Handy-Qualität dienen.
Aber auch darauf ist zu erkennen, dass es immer mal wieder kleinere Änderungen an dem Rad gibt ;-)

Beste Grüsse 
TS


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2015)

Das "Fatbike" gefällt mir.  Das Problem mit dem Nicht-Stehenlassen-Können des Moskitos wird sich bei uns auch stellen... Letztens meinte eine Dame mittleren Alters: "9 Gänge am Kinderrad, ich wusste gar nicht, dass es so etwas gibt."  Ich glaube, da muss noch eine 20" "Stadtschlampe" fürs Kind her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

